# A month of big fish reports!



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Haven't posted over here for a long while. I just check this site for Doc Esox posts. So here we go with my own report!

Over the past month I have been super busy trying to catch some Big Fish for the BFT Utah Fly Fishing Contest. So with that comes going to places with big fish.......whoda thunk it!

This far away spot provided me with some hog tigers!

18.5 inches 









A 19.75 inch Tiger Trout. 









EvilTyeDyeTwin's 20 inch Tiger Trout. 









After 100 of these tigers between 5 of us in 3 trips the on fire action died, and so did our interest of pursuing them any futher.

With the expense of pursuing the tigers of Central Utah I needed to piggy back with another member to go fishing again. Not literally like this Iguana on DuckDog1us. 

























But I managed my 21.5 inch cutty on the fly while I was there. 









Plenty of cutty's to go around. 








And what DD1US is famous for....Slot Busters at the berry! 



























There was even a double or two for the day 









And a 23 inch sucker for DD1US. 









I also couldn't avoid getting into some trashy fish. I managed 6 chubs on the fly. With 70 ish fish caught it was a good day.

Then came the biggest fish of my life. I had the unique opprotunity to fish with the goddess of flies.....Flygoddess. 
This piggy was 29.5 inches long and 10lbs 6oz!












YUBA 7-1-13

I showed up on Monday afternoon around 2pm. WIth no love from the pike-sters I targeted carp. I managed 17 of them (2 on the fly) until I got sick of them in 30 mins. 
So it was off to Oasis. Sure enough I was trolling a spinner bait when a MONSTER hit on my 2nd pass! I saw a silhouette of something huge. I was all smiles for 6 mins as this guy was giving me the fight of my life.

Then I saw it, a freaking Yuba Carp! I took him to shore, weighed him (10lbs even) and tossed him under a boulder. I could not see anyone to take a pic of me with it and besides I had some pike to catch considering all I brought to Yuba was a can of Tomato Basil Bisque, to which my plan was to add pike meat to.

Near dark I dam near was capsized by a jerk boater doing a circle around me. Never had waves in my lap before. The encounter lead to braid line bird nests that needed buring to get rid of. Luckily just before dark I got a 23 inch pike for a shore dinner. At 10:35pm I settled into the west beach for a drinking and cooking session.

Well Mr. Modelo makes a crappy chef because I spilled half my soup all over me and the beach. Drunk and still hungry I set up the cot and fell asleep.

Sunrise hit me like a vampire and reminded me that it was time to fish and get out of bed. Right as I was all set up to go at 9am I realized I forgot my net at the west beach....as well as some beer in that net!!!!!!!! Never leave a beer behind, that's alcohol abuse!

With net in hand I launched. 4 FISH IN 4 CASTS!!!!!! 
1st up was the 14.5 inch walleye. 








Then 3 pike in a row. 









But what took the cake was a fish that I saw boil on my lure three times in a row till I landed it. It was a 2.6 pound smallmouth bass!!!!! 








Then came 2 more pike to hand. Without my big rocks I resorted to holding them by the tail and using them like a hatchet. It was the pure genuine therapy that I needed. By noon I had to go but with stringer in hand I was happy child.

*Yuba (Wednesday)*

With 2 hours of sleep I was up at 3am to meet Utgolf at Scheels. We launched at Sunrise. 








It was Pike, 








After Pike. 








After Pike 








For a total of 25 pike!!! Utgolf managed 15 pike and I managed 10 pike.

My 3 clones at 30.5 inches and 6lbs, 14oz. a peice. 









We even had a few doubles. The smallest fish was 4lbs 5oz. So weight wise it was a over 100lb fish morning! It was a morning that will spoil me for a long while. It is so nice to have a quality and quantity day for a change.

Utgolf might add a pic of two later on. Hopefully he gets his 46lbs thrust motor figured out as it sucked two batteries down by 1pm. The canoe paddle in this time as so much nicer than lasts years thunder storm that almost killed us last year!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice job. The ladders?8)


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice


----------



## heli.mike (May 30, 2013)

**** that looks like you guys had a blast! Great fish!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome fish!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, nice fish.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

way to go guys. Nice pictures.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice report as always. I hope you catch all the pike you can out off yuba. Since the pike has exploded in there, it has taken a toll on all the other fish. Hope all who fishes yuba keeps a limit of northerns. If everyone does that, maybe this fishery can be what it use to be.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

gmanhunter said:


> Nice report as always. I hope you catch all the pike you can out off yuba. Since the pike has exploded in there, it has taken a toll on all the other fish. Hope all who fishes yuba keeps a limit of northerns. If everyone does that, maybe this fishery can be what it use to be.


 That is a very true statement. I have spoken with Mike Slater (regional aquatics manager for the DNR) several times in person about Yuba. He echoed exactly what you said here.

The pike spawn 1st, then a month later the walleye, then a month later the perch, which is when the water levels go down, leaving no structure to spawn. The pike fry eat the walleye fry, and then the perch fry. The carp fry ususally get left alone.

Part of the problem is the public perception. The feel C&R is the way to go with the pike. Hence why there will be a limit increase to 20 in the next few years. Even the big pike need to be taken out too. Eventually Yuba pike will crash, as yuba is famous for boom and bust cycles.


----------

